

A/B testing on ecommerce site finds left navigation improves conversions - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/usability-left-navigation-menu-bar-conversions-ecommerce-website/

======
chrisaycock
They don't give a clear explanation of why this is though. Do users typically
look at the left side?

~~~
paraschopra
Yes, left to right F shaped scanning is pretty well documented.
<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/reading_pattern.html>

